# Vantec NexStar Hard Drive Dock Won't show up



## jgrahl (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a 1.5TB Seagate hard drive that I am adding to my computer.  All of the sata ports are taken up by other drives.  This drive is going to just be used as storage and backup.  I purchased a Vantec NexStar Hard Drive Dock NST-D100S2 model that uses a USB 2.0 connection.

The problem is that it will not show up in device manager or windows explorer.  I did everything just as the instructions explained it.  The disk management screen does not have the hard drive in it.  Device manager does not have any question marked items and does not have the hard drive dock listed anywhere.

I have tried all of my USB ports.  I have tried another computer.  I have even taken the hard drive out, formatted it by using the SATA connection on my motherboard, and then put it back in the hard drive dock.  I have even tried to add hardware by using the control panel.  Nothing has worked.  Any ideas?  Anyone have a similar problem?

This hard drive dock is one of the few that supports hard drives up to 1.5TB.

update - I just used one of the SATA ports on the motherboard, one less drive.  Still haven't looked into the hard drive dock.


----------

